# dont sweat the technique -emily ducote



## distant1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Emily Ducote entered Bellator with a 2-1 record, an unknown and unaccomplished mixed martial artist brought in to fill out the promotions fledgling flyweight division. She made her debut at Bellator 159 versus the undefeated prospect Brazilian Bruna Vargas finishing her in a round and a half by rear naked choke.

Since then Ducote has been on a tear winning another three fights with only one loss to uncrowned flyweight champion Ilima-Lei Macfarlane. Ducote has fought her way to number two in the division and is on the precipice of championship gold. Today we take a look at Ducote’s mixed martial arts ga
me; her strengths, weaknesses and how that can help or hinder her moving forward in her career.

http://severemma.com/2017/10/dont-sweat-technique-emily-ducote/


----------

